# Identifying an old axe?



## MaddBomber (Oct 6, 2019)

This is my grandfather's axe. 
I've googled until my fingers bled. I know that everyone used to make axes, and that this is probably some abstract company, but figured I'd ask.

W5 5TH?


----------



## MaddBomber (Oct 6, 2019)

He was a timber faller and ice cutter in Maine from the 1920s to the early 1950s... If that helps.


----------



## farmer steve (Oct 11, 2019)

@MaddBomber try asking over here. Bunch of Axe nuts  might be able to help. https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/axe-restoration-thread.311261/page-81#post-6986359


----------



## Natster (Oct 11, 2019)

I started to post a pic of Hellarry Clentun as a pic of an old axe...
But, that might not go with the decor... She has many stamps or allegiances.

Back to your axe, many blacksmiths made many things, and developed their little "signature". Often, they were some sort of family crest, or the like. I have an old broad-axe, that was used to make shingles. If I remember where it is, I'll put up a pic of it.
To find more info, often it's hid in blacksmiths history. Trips to old museums or gunsmith treasure piles can yield info. Many are lost to antiquity.
Hope you find it.
N


----------



## rbeggs (Oct 12, 2019)

That axe says "WORTH", Ive seen them before. I think they were one of many hardware companies that commissioned an axe company (probably Kelly True Temper) to make axes for them and then put their name on it. That should be a good old axe if not worn out. You can use a knotted wire wheel on a angle grinder to clean it up, please don't use a grinder as that will ruin it.


----------



## Eddie Southgate (Feb 22, 2020)

Brand sold by Bigelow & Dowse Hardware Co of Boston Mass .


----------

